# Snake ID



## Chris Pung (Dec 26, 2017)

A friend of mine sent me this and was wondering what type of snake it was. I am by no means an expert at snakes and can’t identify it. Thanks.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

*Hopefully not one on the endangered species list .*


----------



## Chris Pung (Dec 26, 2017)

My friend said they didn’t kill it and noticed it when they let their dog out and it was barking at something in the yard.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A dead one.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.wnem.com/archives/michigan-snakes/collection_89f3748c-5805-5b34-b1e7-d17bc7880756.html#1
Hard to tell for sure by the photo. Here's a slide show take a look.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm guessing milk snake.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Milk Snake


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tell that sissy to turn it over and take another pic!


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Milk Snake, good rodent eater when live.


----------

